# Stripping down a tank with BGA?



## san-ho-zay (6 Oct 2008)

I'm going to redo my girlfriend's tank in a couple of weeks; partly to replace the Tetra Complete substrate, which is all over the place, and partly to clear out a moderate BGA infestation.

I'm going to add pressurised CO2, decent substrate (probably EcoComplete), plant heavily, improve the flow and start dosing EI.

My question is whether it's worth trying to "kill" the BGA that's in there? Would washing it with brine help? Or should I just accept that I can't kill it as such and trust that the improved regime will sort it out?


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Oct 2008)

if you are changing the substrate then you wont have any BGA left to kill, or am i missing something?

If you mean to prevent it in the future, then the causes are:

low NO3
Dirty Filter
Poor circulation/ flow issues


----------



## san-ho-zay (6 Oct 2008)

> if you are changing the substrate then you wont have any BGA left to kill, or am i missing something?


A lot of it is on the substrate, that's true, but it's reaching up the glass. It's also got one of those moulded tree-bark internal backgrounds and there's quite a bit on that from the waterline down about 6". It's definitely BGA, you can tell by the smell.

Removing the background is not one of my mission parameters .


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Oct 2008)

Hi,
   Massive BGA infestation can be terminated via antibiotics such as Erthryomycin. This is the active ingredient in products such as Maracyn and the like. Of course in the aftermath a clean tank and filter with proper NO3 dosing will prevent a return.

Cheers,


----------

